# Making melt and pour soap



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Can I make my own melt and pour milk soap? I have a big chunk of frozen goat milk to use and would love to make a base and use it later for more ornate soaps.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, it's not exactly melt and pour, but you could make a batch of plain, unscented milk soap and then later you can grate it up, put it in a crock pot, and make "rebatched" soap and add your extras to that.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You could also make a translucent soap. It uses hot process and uses a lot of alcohol and heat ... that will be fun for your older kids! LOL 

Using tallow/lard will give you a more clear soap ... I don't recommend using milk as the liquid though.


----------

